# Find your first car, here



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 22, 2013)

Find your first car brochure and / or ads, here, Then post them here.
Mine was a 63 Dodge Dart with a push buttin transmission. I loved that car, wish I still had it.
Brochures


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 22, 2013)

Drove this to get my DL - 1963 Ford Galaxy 500 4 door - what a tank it was!


----------



## David M (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine was a small block, powerglide, benchseat.... good old days
David


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 22, 2013)

Chrysler Newport '74 and it was a P.O.S. A real gas guzzzler (7 MPG on a good day).

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/mopar/74chr/bilder/10.jpg


----------



## MarkD (Jan 22, 2013)

57 Chevy
Auto Brochures


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a 1980 Chevy Chevette. The following brochure is that of the 1979 model, but I can't see any differences!

I loved that car. Especially how easy it was to fix, and how resilient it was. I broke the clutch cable and drove it home seven some-odd miles without it! Another time the timing belt broke - and I fixed it right on the side of the road. Just line up the dots and put the new belt on. Off we go!

Auto Brochures


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 22, 2013)

2004 subaru wrx wagon


----------



## scotirish (Jan 22, 2013)

*1961 Pontiac Tempest (10th one sold!).  Kept for one year then bough a 1962 Tempest convertible.
Ron*

1961: Pontiac Tempest
1962: Pontiac Tempest


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2013)

*36 Ford 2 door sedan*

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/ford/36_1.html

Paid $40 for it in 1957, a year later bought for $300 a 1950 Ford Shoe box 2 dr coupe and sold the 36 for $60:biggrin:.


----------



## dgscott (Jan 22, 2013)

1965 Dodge Dart -- that slant six was one of the best engines Detroit ever made.
Doug


----------



## asyler (Jan 22, 2013)

63 red with black interior CORVAIR.. i love that car!!
traded for 65 mustang  
traded for 68 fairlane 500, (windsor ) 
traded for 70 coronet( wit glasspak)
then i got married.......
dart,,


----------



## healeydays (Jan 22, 2013)

62 Caddy convertible.  Top wouldn't work when the sun was up and wouldn't go back up when it started to rain, but boy I loved that drivable couch.  

A friend ran it out of gas one day and it was stranded on the side of the road.  He walked to my house to get my dad's gas can and all of a sudden we heard this loud crash.  A woman in a brand new 1972 Cutlass has plowed into the Caddy.  Her car was totaled, and the Cady had a small dent in the rear fender.  Boy they built those cars solid...

Mike B


----------



## ken69912001 (Jan 22, 2013)

My first car was a 71 LTD. Original K code car with the 360 hp 429. Loved this car


Directory Index: Ford/1971_Ford/1971_FORD_FULL_SIZE


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot cars

y'all posting those cool cars with so much pride... My Mom was trading in her Chevette for a Citation...they offered her $150 for it...I said...shoot, I'll give you $160!  Drove it til it died...got about two years of serious newspaper hauling out of it then bought another!

Top verified speed...82 MPH (and it felt every single one of them).  Took it airborne a couple of times (oops, was that a RR crossing?) and it always bounced right back up...  4 speed stick, slow, kinda slow, moving now, and are you sure you're in 4th?...


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 22, 2013)

GoodTurns said:


> Hot cars
> 
> y'all posting those cool cars with so much pride... My Mom was trading in her Chevette for a Citation...they offered her $150 for it...I said...shoot, I'll give you $160!  Drove it til it died...got about two years of serious newspaper hauling out of it then bought another!
> 
> Top verified speed...82 MPH (and it felt every single one of them).  Took it airborne a couple of times (oops, was that a RR crossing?) and it always bounced right back up...  4 speed stick, slow, kinda slow, moving now, and are you sure you're in 4th?...



Yeah, I loved my Chevette, too. You could beat the hell out of them and they'd still come up running. DAMHIKT

The rear suspension used to squeak to beat the band - my father said it sounded like I was carrying gerbils in the back! When I bought my next car, there was no squeaking. I kinda missed the company. :wink:


----------



## Jjartwood (Jan 22, 2013)

51' Ford Vicky,a real land yacht flathead V8 std on the tree but I could get most of my 
friends in it at the same time! party party party.................


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 22, 2013)

They don't have mine.  It was a 1969 Mustang Fastback.


----------



## peterborough66 (Jan 22, 2013)

1967 Ford Galaxie 4Dr, 289, still like those cars


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine was a 1985 Ford F150 stepside. Black with a straight 6, A/T, and a wooden bed. Loved that truck! Wish I never sold it. No brochure but found a pic (not of mine though)

1985 ford f150 stepside black - Google Search


----------



## Rchan63 (Jan 22, 2013)

1972 green Chevy Nova with 4 doors and no passenger side floor board. 3 different size tires. I use the emergency brake once while I'd park on a hill the brake didn't release. So I drove it home anyways. POS


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 22, 2013)

1974 Chevy Cheyenne camper special. Three speed auto with a 454 and 16" split rims. It was a little difficult to get any tire shop in town to repair a tire. Originally white with a wood grain middle section. By the time I got it the wood grain was painted black and the body was more bondo than metal. Loved that truck and when I have my midlife crisis I'm going to find another one. There easy to find, just be real quiet and listen for the sound of a vehicle rusting.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 22, 2013)

1980 Toyota 4WD.  I was the third owner.  I could not kill it.  Sold it back to the original owner. I should not have done that.  It took me everywhere I wanted to go.  The body was so flimsy that if I got a dent I could just punch it out with my fist.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 22, 2013)

I got mine used in 1970, had the floor rusted out under the pedels but the previous onwer had put a bent stop sign under there, had a three on the tree. I drove the heck out of that car, had my first date in that car. When I went to college my brother sold it to a junk yard (and kept the money). LOL 


*1957 Ford*

*






*


----------



## DSurette (Jan 22, 2013)

1959 Pontiac Catalina Convertible.  Wish I had it now.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Jan 22, 2013)

1964 Mercury Comet


----------



## onewaywood (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a 1953 Willy's Jeep, wish I did have a picture of it.The one thing that sticks in my mind is I carried a case of oil with me,at less than 100 miles per quart I had to.Luckily on sale it was .19 per quart.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Glenn! A four door, turquoise with a white top. Just out of the service, my brother co-signed for a $500.00 loan. Loved that car. Chromed inside and out. Pontiac Catalina


----------



## dankc908 (Jan 22, 2013)

asyler said:


> 63 red with black interior CORVAIR.. i love that car!!
> traded for 65 mustang
> traded for 68 fairlane 500, (windsor )
> traded for 70 coronet( wit glasspak)
> ...


 
My 62 Corvair was black with a red interior ... I, too, loved it!


----------



## JeffT (Jan 22, 2013)

This is what I drove in high school in south Florida. I didn't find a brochure (in English). It has a 2 cylinder, horizontally opposed engine that sounded just like a sewing machine... Citroen Mehari, 1969


----------



## hanau (Jan 22, 2013)

1977 Plymouth Volare


----------



## Whaler (Jan 22, 2013)

My first car was a 1937 Dodge Rumble Seat Coupe. Paid $125.00 for it in 1953.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 22, 2013)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Find your first car brochure and / or ads, here, Then post them here.
> Mine was a 63 Dodge Dart with a push buttin transmission. I loved that car, wish I still had it.
> Brochures


 This is too funny as this was my 1st car.

Lin.


----------



## Mike of the North (Jan 22, 2013)

My first car was a 1970 Ford mail truck with right hand drive, I didn't see a brochure for it. :wink:


----------



## panamag8or (Jan 22, 2013)

Same color, with black vinyl top.


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 22, 2013)

1980 Chevy Monza!!! Paid $600 for it from my grandfather.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jan 22, 2013)

Had to sell it right after I got my license, couldn't afford the tickets. 

1969 Dodge Charger


----------



## Spiderman (Jan 22, 2013)

1972 Fiat 124 Spider

Any guesses where the username "Spiderman" comes from?


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 22, 2013)

'54 Chevy Belair 210 4-Door.  Black Beauty!  Got in '63, Dad sold it in '66 (when I was away at college ). 

Gray version at the link: 1954 Chevy 210 4Dr Sedan


----------



## bastallard (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/chevy/70nov/bilder/3.jpg

70 Nova 2dr 6 banger w/power glide tranny, I still miss that car.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 22, 2013)

1948 Chrysler Imperial (bought used in '55). What a "tank"! But had the lazy man's Fluid Drive ( manual shift or automatic ). Even had a cruise control (throttle adjustmen knob). Sold it with 112,000 miles.  Only paid $225 for it and sold it for $300 two years later.





I do miss that old car......:crying:
gordon


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 22, 2013)

*1957 Chevrolet*

My first was a Yellow bottom/black top two tone '57 Chevy Bel Aire 2 door hardtop.  283 c.i.d. V-8 w/ 4 bbl carburetor, dual exhausts and (I think) 220 hp.  Turboglide transmission.  It would get out of it's own way.


----------



## cozee (Jan 22, 2013)

In late '73 I bought my first, a 1966 Opel Kadett wagon for $25.00. Replaced the timing chain tensioner and drove it until I bought a '69 Chevelle SS in 1975 for $800.00.


----------



## foamcapt40 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine was a Bel-Air wagon in Emerald - Turquoise and terminal rust! 327 engine with powerglide... what a boat!


----------



## Wingdoctor (Jan 22, 2013)

Myt first car was a 1950 Chevrolet 2 door sedan. That was the "fastback" body style with a straight six and three on the tree. I wish I still had it.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jan 22, 2013)

1984 Silver Dodge Aries


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 22, 2013)

'64 Wildcat and it only had 23K miles on it when I got it in 1996!

Paid $500 for it. Claimed hail damage for $3k and sold it for $2500.  And I wish I still had it.

The guy I sold it to still drives it around town.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 22, 2013)

Well mine first was a well used  74 Buick Eletra( bought from my uncle in '88).

It's not in those pages, but is very close to the 75 one: 1975 Buick (pages 47-53 in there).

It was a beast... Full power everything... And a 455 under the hood.   Massive car and engine.   If I pressed hard enough to open the back barrels I swear I couldn't have poured gas into it any faster by hand!

Amazing looking at the specs... My current car has 1/4 the engine displacement, is over a foot narrower and well over 4 FEET shorter!!


----------



## truckfixr (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine was a 1962 Mercury Comet 4 door sedan. White with red interior.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 23, 2013)

Brand new with 289 engine and front bench seat , otherwise exactly as pictured , approx $4000 , 2/3 rds of my salary . Course , I had to get a better looking 2 legged model too . 



1964 Ford Mustang *



*


----------



## mrburls (Jan 23, 2013)

My First was the 1965 fastback (same red color) then my fourth was a 1970 Boss 302 (with rear wing, shaker hood scoop and rear window slats) Wish I had kept this one. Seemed I was always at the gas station My wife always said it seemed like I had a new car everytime I came to pick her up What can I say, I liked cars. Had a 1970 Charger R/T with I believe it was a 308 HP engine. I remember racing down the highway about 160 mph against a 1969 Z 28 Camaro. I must have been crazy!!! A Firebird 400 TA and the list goes on. I think I had twenty some cars over the years.

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/ford/65mu/65mu.html



http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/ford/70fd/bilder/5.jpg

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 23, 2013)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Find your first car brochure and / or ads, here, Then post them here.
> Mine was a 63 Dodge Dart with a push buttin transmission. I loved that car, wish I still had it.
> Brochures



Well, this was my first car also.  It was beige with a beige interior.  I learned to be an auto mechanic on that car.  The slant 6 engine was so easy to work  on and I could almost sit inside to work on it. The push button transmission was easy to use.  I never had any trouble with it. 
Drove it for years and would love to find one to restore.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 23, 2013)

This was mine about that color also.  Of course it was in 1988 when I was the proud owner of it.  I paid $75 for it, I could stop and fill it with oil and check the gas.  I am certain it burned more oil than gas as I purchased it by the case and gas by the gallon.  I topped out down hill going 77 in a 45 the day I graduated high school, which was my 1st ticket also.

Good times,

Phil


----------



## Alzey (Jan 23, 2013)

Learned to drive in a 1969 Ford Galaxie 500 2 door with a 302. Lime green with black interior. UGLY car but you could put a refrigerator cart in the trunk sideways and close it. 

First car I owned was a 1977 Buick Regal with a 350 4 barrel. It was the last year of the big Regal.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 23, 2013)

65 GTO Turqoise 389 w/3deuces...4 on the floor Hurst and big ass Craeger tires...fastest ride I ever had and wish I'd have been mature enough to take better care and still have:redface:


----------



## PenPal (Jan 23, 2013)

1927 A Model Ford Tourer. I bought it in 1955, loved it however It had plate glass windscreen, the transverse springs gave a sideways shudder on corrugates and the brakes became difficult due to wear on the eccentrics.

Reupholstered the seats with a WW2 Army Blanket fitted new side curtains and a wheel cover for the spare wheel. The only time I had to hand crank it was out with SWMBO outside the Movie Theatre.

Economic and totally reliable however after a few years gave up on the brakes and sold it for 160.00 same price I paid for it. Advance and retard spark lever on the steering wheel.

Top memories.

Also memory kicked in with the Chrysler Newport bought one in late 60,s from the American Defence Attache here in Canberra but I got 6 mpg Aussies Gallons being LHD my wife always felt she was in a suicide position way out wide on the right no steering wheel, man that was a monster sized car, loved it as well and those days petrol was the cheapest aspect of car ownership.

Good memories for me.   Peter.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 23, 2013)

My first was a 1959 Chevrolet Impala, Red and White with Red and Gray Plaid seat covers... I had a Hirsch conversion to a 3 speed on the floor, still had the cover for the automatic on the column, but the shift lever had been removed... the stick on the floor was short so I had to lean forward to reach 2nd gear... could just put 2 fingers over the knob and set it in gear, then 2 fingers to pull down into high... when I got off the bus in Chandler AZ to visit my mom, she was talking about the car and being the smart mouth I was in those days, I piped up "I'll buy it"... so I did and drove it on back to San Francisco where I was stationed in the navy.... it had an "Okie" rake on it, dropping the rear end about 4 inches (crossing the San Joaquin valley on highway 99 I learned that high speed, cross winds and a dropped tail that had 12 inch fins out to the side made for some interesting driving... sometimes my rear end wanted to come around and go first or at lease alongside the front end - I think in an airplane that call that a Yaw).... red fender skirts, which I promptly removed and "lost"... I became a very popular sailor when I got back to the ship - until I figured out why. 

Chevrolet

I had it two week when the President of the American Filipino Association ran off a freeway exit, crossed two lanes of traffic and bashed in the driver's door... still had that bent door when I traded it 3 years later for a 1964 Corvette Hardtop convertible.


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Jan 23, 2013)

1959 Rambler American.


----------



## tomas (Jan 23, 2013)

My first car was a BMW Isetta = 300cc motorcycle engine, 5-speed (on the left), 1 door(the entire front end), sun roof, 90 MPG. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## 76winger (Jan 23, 2013)

My first car, a 1963 Ford Fairlane that I purchased around 1973.


----------



## moke (Jan 23, 2013)

Great Post Glenn!!
Lot's of memories here....had a 64' Plymouth Fury it was old but in good shape, haven't thought about it for a long time.
Thanks!


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 23, 2013)

1970 Mercury Comet - 4 door.  My brother got it from our great-grandpa in 1979.  I got it in 1981 after he put black fur/fuzz on the doors and dash.  And yes it was the snot green color, but it got me through college very nicely.  

Dave


----------



## Bucurestean (Jan 23, 2013)

A blue 1971 Ford LTD station wagon. That was the great land yacht I learned to drive in and used to take my drivers license test. My younger brothers loved to ride in the pop-up seats in the back. Those were the days!!!
Thanks for starting this thread Glenn!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jan 23, 2013)

55 Chevy 2 dr hardtop with a reworked 283 that no one could touch in my hometown. Sure wished I had that sweetheart!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bucurestean said:


> A blue 1971 Ford LTD station wagon. That was the great land yacht I learned to drive in and used to take my drivers license test. My younger brothers loved to ride in the pop-up seats in the back. Those were the days!!!
> Thanks for starting this thread Glenn!


Hey I had one of those once--it was a fake green "woodie".  Big 428 c.i.d. V-8, my first car with factory air, and got 12 mpg down hill with a tail wind.  My kids (6) loved it.


----------



## dbarrash (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue '72 Mustang hardtop with White Vinyl top 302 V8

Like the green one but Blue






Like this





Wish I still had it..........Got it new (16 and really stupid)

Dave


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jan 24, 2013)

1968 Dodge Charger R/T, 440 magnum, 727 torqueflite purchased in 1982 for $450. now you cant touch one for less than 40K.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 26, 2013)

Hot Cars    Mine was canary yellow with a black vinyl roof. Not much to look at but it would run and it road well. (Except at 120 mph)


----------



## navycop (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/ford/73mav/bilder/5.jpg
It was blue just like this. There was something lose in the transmission or drive train. It sounded like a cowbell whenever I put it in reverse.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 31, 2013)

1959 Cadillac Sedan De Ville 4-window, black:

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/cadillac/59cad/bilder/9.jpg


----------



## toddnafziger (Jan 31, 2013)

1965 Chevrolet Impala
http://www.oldcarbrochures.com/stat...e_Brochure/1965 Chevrolet Full Size-02-03.jpg


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 31, 2013)

A Black, 1965 VW Bug.  One month to the day after I bought it some lady ran a stop sign and T-Boned me.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jan 31, 2013)

My car isn't shown in there. It was a 1966 VW Beetle I bought in 1998 in Albuquerque. Wish I still had it...


----------



## JDennis (Jan 31, 2013)

1963 Ford Fairlane, 2 door hardtop, red.  I paid $100.00 for it, blew the engine three days after I purchased it.  I replaced the engine with a 289 V8 out of a 1964 Ford Galaxy that I paid $150 for.


----------



## ianjwebster (Jan 31, 2013)

1970 something Fiat 126. Paid $150 (in English money). 600cc air cooled engine. Would get to 60mph only if pushed over a cliff. Came fully loaded with Fiat's proprietary air conditioning system; better know as several large rust holes.
 
Still, I was the first one at my high school to get a car.... so I was the Man!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 31, 2013)

67 Chevelle SS. It was Viper Red and had a 427 with a four speed in it. I grew up in a very small town, and that car got me in lots of trouble with my dad. I did tons of work on it over the years and sold it 8 years ago for $30,000. I really wish I still had it, but needed the money at the time

Chevrolet Chevelle


----------



## trickydick (Jul 1, 2013)

1953 Chrysler New Yorker Deluxe with the first Hemi (331)  This was a boat.


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 1, 2013)

Mine was a '94 Viper..........Then I woke up, mine was a '89 GMC S15 Stick shift, my grandfather was convinced everyone should know how to drive a stick.


----------



## healeydays (Jul 1, 2013)

1962 Caddy convertible.  Top wouldn't go down when the sun was out, the top wouldn't go back up when it rained.  A friend "borrowed it" one day and ran it out of gas down the street from my house, walked over to get my Dad's gas can, and we heard a large screech and bam.  We run over to where the car was and found someone had just plowed into it with a brand new 1972 Hurst/Olds Cutlass and totalled their car and on mine a minor dent.  The police towed my away as being abandoned by the side of the road.  My father was pissed as he didn't even know I bought the car.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I got a 1972 Mercury Capri. Boy that thing would drive great and really fly. It lasted only about 3 months. The guy we bought it from had rebuilt the transmission and he didn't do a good job.


----------



## healeydays (Jul 1, 2013)

My poor kid is gonna answer this some day saying:

His first 2 cars were Jeep Grand Cherokees that his parents got him on purpose for the safety, but to keep him close to home as the trucks both had close to 200K on them and the gas mileage was so bad, he couldn't afford to go far. 

 And why 2 Cherokees?  The 1st one he blew the transmission, the 2nd one he blew the front transaxle.  The kid really didn't have much luck...


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 1, 2013)

My first was a 1957 Plymouth Savoy with a standard tranny and a 313 V8.

Plymouth

Les


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't laugh!  It was fuel efficient, and I loved it.  It was a turquoise and white '57.







Looked just about like this one


----------



## ericofpendom (Jul 1, 2013)

*My first car was a Mini*

My first car was an "F" reg 1967 Morris Mini 1000.  I paid £195 for it and sold it after about 6 months for the same amount.  Great car, wish I still had it now.

Eric...


----------



## ttpenman (Jul 1, 2013)

Mine was a 61 Pontiac Bonneville.  Paid $40 for it.  Real rusty but mechanically pretty good.  Bought from my HS Band Director.  Lots of power, 333 HP from the 389 ci engine.  Went great through the snow.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Waluy (Jul 1, 2013)

My first was a tank, ok well maybe not literally but when my step-dad hit the oak tree the oak tree fell over and it only dented my bumper. Also rolled it more times than I care to admit, got it back on its wheels and drove away every time. Plus it had straight pipes on it so when I went to basketball practice in the mornings it woke up the whole town (St. Paul, KS is only about 4 blocks by 4 blocks and I lived right in the center of town).


----------



## Waluy (Jul 1, 2013)

JDennis said:


> 1963 Ford Fairlane, 2 door hardtop, red.  I paid $100.00 for it, blew the engine three days after I purchased it.  I replaced the engine with a 289 V8 out of a 1964 Ford Galaxy that I paid $150 for.



That's what my first project car was. We got it in '99, traded the fenders off a Harley sportster for it. It was blue with a white stripe. And had been sitting in a field for over 20 years.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 1, 2013)

My first was a 1965 ( I think ) Austin 1100 with hydraulic suspension. It was only about 4 years younger than me and cost me R50 when I bought it from my soon to be brother in law in South Africa in 1979 but had more rust holes than a Swiss cheese and a collapsed suspension. I hated that car and don't really like him still!!! It lasted a month before I dumped it.:frown:
My second car was an equally rusty Mazda RX2 with the rotary motor. It looked REALLY bad but was great fun between traffic lights as that little motor was just wild !! :biggrin:

Here's what the Austin should have looked like...


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2013)

My Citroen had hydraulic suspension.  Loved that car, but sold it when the last Citroen mechanic in Arizona retired and I would have had to take it to Riverside CA for service. (It was my son's first car, does that count? Great car for a teenage boy...tremendous novelty factor, built like a tank and a gutless wonder. He loved it, but he was a geek, like me.)  








skiprat said:


> My first was a 1965 ( I think ) Austin 1100 with hydraulic suspension.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 1, 2013)

Sharon, if I'm not mistaken then I believe that those Citroens were the only cars that could still drive if one of the back wheels was missing. 
One thing the French were good at was Flare and Comfort.  (mmmm....that's two things)
One of our neighbours in SA had the longer 'Prestige' version of your one. 
Ugly, but nice !!:biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 1, 2013)

That is almost correct.  It could drive with any one of the wheels removed...front or rear.  We once drove down the mountain from Flagstaff and didn't realize we had a flat until we got home.  The car picked up the wheel with the flat and tucked it up into the wheelwell and came home on three wheels.  Tire wasn't damaged at all...just had a nail in it.  It had adjustable suspension from about 2" off the ground up to about 8".  To change a tire you slipped a little triangular brace over a stud in the rocker panel between the front and back doors, and dropped the suspension.  It picked up the two tires on that side as it settled.  You had to remove the rear fender to change the rear tire.  The fender was held on with one bolt that fit the tire iron....Fun car.  But a face only a mother could love LOL.  This one was a DS21 Palas.



skiprat said:


> Sharon, if I'm not mistaken then I believe that those Citroens were the only cars that could still drive if one of the back wheels was missing.
> One thing the French were good at was Flare and Comfort.  (mmmm....that's two things)
> One of our neighbours in SA had the longer 'Prestige' version of your one.
> Ugly, but nice !!:biggrin:


----------



## raar25 (Jul 2, 2013)

1972 Plymouth Scamp (ie Dodge Dart).  Yes with a 225 slant six.  The car was as fast as any other car on the road doing 65!


----------



## monark88 (Jul 2, 2013)

1939 Gendron Ford Roaster pedal car. Then much later when I was 16, a 1937 4 door ford, then a '55 chev 110 low priced 6 cyl.  model no chrome, no power. I dumped in a small 55 v8. Still no power.
but I enjoyed it.


----------



## monark88 (Jul 2, 2013)

One of the best running engines Dodge motors ever made. IMO



raar25 said:


> 1972 Plymouth Scamp (ie Dodge Dart).  Yes with a 225 slant six.  The car was as fast as any other car on the road doing 65!


----------



## joek30296 (Jul 2, 2013)

1960 Ford Falcon Station Wagon, automatic trans.....only vehicle I ever had that would slow down when shifting from low gear to high gear.  Vacuum windshield wipers too.


----------



## Russknan (Jul 3, 2013)

1964puke green Plymouth Valiant. Slant 6, push button transmission, lever to put it into park. It had been junked, but a cop bought it & fixed it up.  I bought it for $400, and I had WHEELS! Not a chick magnet. Eventually sold it for a profit and bought a '62 Ford Galaxy for $50. The thing was a tank. If you took your hands off the wheel, it would DIVE for the right side of the road. You didn't drive it, you aimed it. Eventually gave it to a fraternity brother. It subsequently went to several others and lasted a long time. Memories! Russ


----------



## hard hat (Jul 3, 2013)

1970 F-250 Camper Special, 360 V8 with 2bbl motorcraft carb, Borg-Warner T-18 trans, Dana 80 rear axle. Straight piped the exhaust and rebuilt the carb sitting on the tailgate. Red and black two tone paint job with a saddle blanket seat


http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1795/641/4485320007_large.jpg


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 3, 2013)

'71 Dodge Coronet

It's like a four-door charger.  Stop laughing at me.


----------



## Focushere (Jul 3, 2013)

72 Nova

Hot Cars


----------



## wnybear (Jul 3, 2013)

As close as I could find in that list, mine was a '76 all red P.O.S. Spent more time in the engine compartment than the cab.  Dang I miss that thing too!!!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 3, 2013)

My first, 1965 Plymouth Valiant Signet convertible with a 273 V-8.
Bought it a year before I could get my permit.


----------



## Sandy H. (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/brochures/pontiac/x67/bilder/3.jpg

1967 Pontiac Firebird, bought with no engine or transmission when I was 13 from lawn mowing money ($500-ish). Built a Chevy small block from various spare parts from the race shop I worked in starting at 14 and put a powerglide in it. Sanded off all 4 different coats of white to get back to the factory burgundy color and painted it the same. One of the only street cars to ever have the Flo-Bak exhaust system installed on it and it was loud and proud.

I know I have pictures, but no time to find right now.

Sold the top end one year to pay for Christmas presents (high school girlfriend got a diamond bracelet. . . ) and built a more mellow/drivable top end. Took the Flo-Bak system off and put standard duel exhaust on it right before selling it to pay for college. Ended up paying for a used Chrysler Lebaron and a year and a half of out of state tuition, so not too bad for a kid.  

Found out it was totalled less than a year later when someone called the phone number I engraved on the bottom of the intake manifold.  Engine ended up in a local drag car.  No idea how it did.

Learned a lot of life lessons building that car over 3 years. . . 

Sandy.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jul 3, 2013)

mine was a dark grey 1968 Oldsmobile Cutlas.  There was some good times in that car.  I still miss it sometimes.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 3, 2013)

This was a straight 8 that burned oil. Four of us would take a drive and take a quart of oil with us. Smoked like crazy but the freedom it offered was great.


----------



## khallpens (Jul 4, 2013)

*my first*

My first was a Ford Ranchero GT 500 with the 429, paint was white with black interior:biggrin:


 Keith


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 4, 2013)

67 Cougar, except mine came with a 3 speed stick and a bench seat in the front instead of buckets.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 4, 2013)

1970 Ford Maverick 3 in the tree. Inline 6. Excellent engine. Bad clutch (replaced it twice).

Hot Cars


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 6, 2013)

*1966 Chevrolet Bel Air*

Mine was a burgundy 1966 Chevrolet Bel Air. Unlead gasoline was $0.39 a (imperial not U.S.) gallon - 4 quarts (4.546 liters).


----------



## MikeG (Jul 6, 2013)

*1959 Ford Galaxie 500 4-Door*

Mine was white and needed lots of work. Purchased for $25.00 as a project car for me to learn about cars before I got a driver's license. Also bought a Craftsman 1/2" drive set of sockets new from Sears for $30.00 to work on it. Repairs included: new generator, brakes, and new vinyl for dash. I got it running and traded in on 65 GTO convertible before I got my license.



PS. I still have the socket set.


----------



## Dragonlord85 (Jul 6, 2013)

They don't have my first car. it was a 1950 Chevy Powerglide. Top speed if you had a downhill run was 60 mph. I bought mine in High School for $1950 and had to do nothing to it. It was almost showroom condition when I got it and sold it when I got married for $5600 still in almost showroom condition.


----------

